

Consumer products based on space research - monkeygrinder
http://slideshow.techworld.com/3203419/it-came-from-outer-space-nasa-innovations-in-our-lives/

======
jswinghammer
So these products were made better by space research but of course that's no
justification for the program because we're only seeing what is seen while
ignoring what's unseen here-the things that the money would have been used for
instead.

Several of those enhancements have rather dubious value to society as well.

~~~
dreemteem
Why, in your opinion, does the space program require justification? Is it the
expense?

I would counter that the expense of a thing should not be the overwhelming
factor in its consideration. Just because something is expensive, does not
mean it is not worth doing. Otherwise, we would all be huddling in mud huts
and carting around cow dung for a living.

